# Proof!



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow, first off let me tell ya, George is such a great man! I wish we'd live closer, we'd be in lots of trouble!!

what a whirlwind trip to NYC, first time for that, and then Westminster which was amazing! I met up with G on Saturday and hung out with him for most of the afternoon playing with Proof, Buffy and the other pups. Buffy is such a good dog, she was so obedient! Of course I had a cookie in my hand but I'm sure she'd play all my games even without it:

Proof was is a character. I mean seriously he is the most confident puppy I've ever been around. He is fearless! I brought the vacuum out and he wanted to play with it! He's already going through the dog door!The girls aren't a fan yet, I'm watching Kat give him the stink eye as I type, but Peaches is monitoring every move he does and guides him in the right direction. He is so funny, he was eating with the girls and he sniffed Kat's bowl so she growled and he backed off. He moves over to peaches and she growls and he backs off, then they sniff his bowl while he's eating and he growls back at them! ha ha! Such balls he has!
He is doing really well with the box, Peaches cried and cried but he moans about it for a few minutes and settles right down, I'm enjoying the quiet. 
oN the way home from our long road trip back down he was good, pee'd at the stops and got lots of licks from my friend's white fish salad. Always wagging tail and always being plotting out where he is going to go investigate next. 








eating with the big girls








licking from my friend


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Proof is beautiful. 

The first picture is great, what a face....
He sounds like a wonderful pup, you're going to have lots of fun with him.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations on gorgeous Proof!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Been waiting for this thread! Welcome home, Proof!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you I'm at the vet he weighs 14.5 pounds holy smokes!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Congratulations! He is beautiful .


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Proof is so cute! 
Congratulations.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! cute puppy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! enjoy every minute of the journey!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

He is a beauty. You are going to have such fun with him.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Makes me want another puppy! He sounds like Shala - she was jumping on the vacuum cleaner the first time it came out, following me, trying to catch the wand and brush as I made my way around. So funny.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Have fun!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Proofs first time in the field!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Sweet Girl that is exactly what he was doing! my one girl doesn't care about the vacuum but my younger one is so afraid of it. I guess he is just so brazen it is great! I love it!


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations on your new pup, he's pretty darn cute. Love his name, very unique.
It's pretty cool seeing their personalities shine right from the beginning. We didn't have Tripp home from the airport 10 minutes before someone had the coffee grinder going... Tripp, the dude he is, never even flinched. Have lots of fun with your sisters Proof. :wavey:


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Cutie Patootie! And sounds like he's a little go-getter. Love seeing photos.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh he's fabulous! Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Sweet Girl that is exactly what he was doing! my one girl doesn't care about the vacuum but my younger one is so afraid of it. I guess he is just so brazen it is great! I love it!


And you'll be happy to know - the braveness stays, but eventually they DO stop making vacuuming so challenging for you!  I can't really remember when she stopped chasing the vacuum or the broom, but she did. Now she just follows me around when I vacuum, but she doesn't try to catch it. 

Looks like Proof is already doing great with bumpers! I wish I had started field training with Shala when she was brand new. I didn't even really know what it was until she was a year old! :doh:


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> And you'll be happy to know - the braveness stays, but eventually they DO stop making vacuuming so challenging for you!  I can't really remember when she stopped chasing the vacuum or the broom, but she did. Now she just follows me around when I vacuum, but she doesn't try to catch it.
> 
> Looks like Proof is already doing great with bumpers! I wish I had started field training with Shala when she was brand new. I didn't even really know what it was until she was a year old! :doh:


That is great to know! I love the confidence!! I can't stop loving it, I'm over the moon! As far as field that is how I was when I got Katniss she was about a year old when we started. I don't want to train him in the field much right now but I do want him to be exposed to the field as much as possible. I will train him in obedience around the house first. Just letting him retrieve in the field for fun right now. We have fields all over so that is where the girls already play. He is just coming along for the ride.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Proof is hilarious he isn't afraid of the big girls but they are doing a great job of schooling his every move. Peaches a natural mother just he mother is. This picture cracks me up. The girls decided to let proof play with them. Proof does his teeth when he plays. Check out peaches looking down at him like really, dude? 







And let me say he is ballsy but super cuddly I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Cuddle bug


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Proof is hilarious he isn't afraid of the big girls but they are doing a great job of schooling his every move. Peaches a natural mother just he mother is. This picture cracks me up. The girls decided to let proof play with them. Proof does his teeth when he plays. *Check out peaches looking down at him like really, dude?
> *
> View attachment 498490
> 
> *And let me say he is ballsy but super cuddly I wasn't expecting that*!


That photo made me laugh out loud. That's EXACTLY what she looks like she's saying!!

Shala - my little bold, bossy girl - is also a total soft snuggle bug. These two sound so similar! When Shala was a baby, she always had to be touching me, or in my lap. She followed me around and lay on my feet if I stood still. And she always got in my lap on the couch. Now that she is grown up (21 months), she still loves to sleep right up against me, or curled around me on the pillow. I often wake up nose to nose with her, with her leg thrown across me. I love her cuddles. So funny how they can be such dual personalities - and neither is even a Gemini! :


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

So proof is making himself quite at home. Peaches loves him so much. She would lactate if she could I swear. Such a mommy. Katniss is over the hate and will engage him occasionally but she mostly wants to be by me like she always has been. He is wicked smart and still super confident. If I tell him no he doesn't take it so personally like my girls but stops what he is doing and will easily be adverted to something else. He was biting me like crazy but no bite worked well with him. More than trying to redirect him. He also has some basic commands down and he knows go potty. So funny if I tell him go potty he'll run out the dog door go potty and come back through the dog door and to the corner where the treats are. ha ha. Such a food motivated dog, its great for me, lol. His retrieving is insane. Oh and he is sleeping basically from 7 to 4 or if I can get him to pee at 8 then till 5. He just conks out at 7 and won't pee again if we wake him up to try.
So just got back from the vet and he is gaining like crazy. He is 16.9 up from 14.5 last Thursday. Vet said absolutely not overweight or even pudgy and she is aware that I want to keep him lean for sports. I have never had him on puppy food since coming home and is on 8 oz twice a day. So I don't know, I don't even treat him very much just little nibbles for training. I guess he is just a big puppy right now. I'm sure he'll level out soon. 









HIs favorite chair outside







mommy peaches snuggling







fell asleep like this!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








has to be up in my business while I take a bath


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Just got a good look at your thread. Proof is gorgeous. He sounds like so much fun. Enjoying the pictures and the stories.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

He is one handsome guy! I love all the pictures. My girl was also fearless with the vacuum - a standoff ensued whenever it came out and she was ready to protect us all from that vicious beast - LOL  Redirecting the biting wasn't the best initial thing for her either, I used small yips which worked great, but eventually, when she was really excited, she started to redirect herself. It's so awesome watching how quickly their brains work things out. Congratulations!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

He's got a white chest like his daddy!

Everytime we bring a new pup home it's always interesting to see the dynamics change in the house. The last new one was Lucy. Really loved her instantly and if he could lactate he would have. Hunter hated her with passion, and still just barely puts up with her. Some dogs just seem to love all pups and some just don't.

Having three is different isn't it? Now you have to count to make sure they are all with you when you are out and about. And you only have 2 hands, so not everyone gets petted when they want. I like having three the best though. All the sudden it's a pack!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks, y'all for letting me brag about the little guy. 

Funny story about the vacuum, hubbub! I wonder if this will happen with proof eventually. He is such a firecracker. Although today there was this maniac dog at the vet's office. Proof ran and hid behind me. Peaches immediately put her body in front of both of us to protect us. The owner took the dog outside, he was a nut job. So then Proof realizes the dog is outside behind the glass and immediately runs to the glass and gives this dog his two cents, all barking at the dog! ha ha, silly proof!

Stacey, I do like having the three dogs. It's like kids once you have two going to to three isn't that bad. But you are right about the counting. This morning I forgot Peaches outside! ha! I looked around and thought who am I missing?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Proof is such an adorable guy, enjoying the pictures and stories. 
He's got such a great spirit, what a fun little guy.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Initially she was barking and biting at the front of the vacuum and the beater bar was a constant worry. Finally, I realized that getting her behind the vacuum was the key, since she could then claim victory by "chasing" it from each room and ultimately back to the closet  

She was very mouthy, as so many pups are, but seeing her realize she could calm her own excitement through self-redirection was fascinating. If she realized she needed to tone it down a bit - inside, she'd grab a bone and gnaw away, while outside she'd pull up blades of grass. After a few minutes, she would stop and then she'd bring herself back into the fray. She was an incredible dog and the story of Proof at the vet could have easily been one of ours too.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

she does sound incredible, Hubbub!! So Proof has moved on from the vacuum he doesn't care. Now he is all about the darn wet jet. That thing just makes him crazy, barking chasing biting! He is a nut!


----------

